# Boss Snow Pusher VS Others



## mplawncarellc (Oct 11, 2017)

Hello,

I am in the market and narrowed it down to a Boss bh12 snow pusher, I do like the arctic sectionals but not a big fan of the price, how many of you guys run Boss and like them? Thanks in advance


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Arctic and would buy another if needed.


----------



## mplawncarellc (Oct 11, 2017)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Arctic and would buy another if needed.


Arctic is definitely good but right now Boss is in my budget


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

It’s funny in this industry how people ***** about customers price shopping and always looking for the lowest price for top notch service...As far as pushers go...You get what you pay for...Yes Arctics and Metal Plesses are substantially more expensive...But you get what you pay for


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> It's funny in this industry how people ***** about customers price shopping and always looking for the lowest price for top notch service...As far as pushers go...You get what you pay for...Yes Arctics and Metal Plesses are substantially more expensive...But you get what you pay for


What are you trying to say???


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

mplawncarellc said:


> Arctic is definitely good but right now Boss is in my budget


What's the price difference between boss and Arctic...both saying 12' models. And where are you located?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What are you trying to say???


Something about you pay what you get for...


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

We run 2 boss boxes and are satisfied after 2 seasons


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What are you trying to say???


Best value for the least cost and in most cases price drives the choice.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Best value for the least cost and in most cases price drives the choice.


K


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

mplawncarellc said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am in the market and narrowed it down to a Boss bh12 snow pusher, I do like the arctic sectionals but not a big fan of the price, how many of you guys run Boss and like them? Thanks in advance


One of my original boxes was a 12' Boss for my backhoe. Just finally replaced edges on it last year... Shoes were still real good. Probably 5-6 years old. Just sold it as I found a HD Arctic to replace it with. Was a great box no issues at all.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a boss bx12 it’s 5 years old. I have fine things to say about it. The only two things bad I can say is as the edges wear you need to tip the box forward so it scrapes causing the end panels to loss some float. the second is in heavy wet snow the roll on the top of the box causes the snow to lift the box up so you need to push down on the slip hitch. Other than that it’s a great box.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

The larger Boss snow pushers are decent. Stay away from the skid steer models.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

fireside said:


> I have a boss bx12 it's 5 years old. I have fine things to say about it. The only two things bad I can say is as the edges wear you need to tip the box forward so it scrapes causing the end panels to loss some float. the second is in heavy wet snow the roll on the top of the box causes the snow to lift the box up so you need to push down on the slip hitch. Other than that it's a great box.


Fireside has also seen mine. i have an sk10 for a skid steer, i hate it. ive had it for three years and i have burned through three edges and one set of skis. you need to run constant down pressure on them so they dont float over hard packed, which can be very annoying.


----------

